
Show HN: Enkel – The clean and simple RSS reader - jam3sn
https://enkel.fyi
======
jam3sn
Enkel is a clean and simple RSS reader. If you like me, you probably have
multiple news apps or sick go being bombarded with images and popups. I aim to
simplify the way you aggregate and check your news.

Inspired by the minimal movement and the challenge of building a black & white
UI, I want the user to be able to focus on the content.

